
What Would a Real Cyberwar Look Like? - Libertatea
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/new_scientist/2013/09/cyberwar_and_cyberattacks_it_s_really_espionage_subversion_or_sabotage.html
======
lsiebert
Wait, cyberwar has to be violent and hurt people to count as an attack?

Logistics is part of war. Cyber attacks can disrupt logistics without ever
directly harming anybody. Take Stuxnet.

But I think the metaphor of war is a bad one. You have deniable assets who can
spy on one's enemies or commit sabotage. You can even make it look like
somebody else. That's not war, that's covert deniable actions and intelligence
and counter intelligence.

And the military is going to be very capable of defending against attacks
directly against it. It's the infrastructure and civilians who will be at
risk. Cyber terrorism may also be a useful metaphor to consider... you can
make people feel afraid if you attack the power grid or cut off phone service
to a broad area.

